# Finally, school is good for something!



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

For my ornithology class, we were required to buy dissection kits for lab. I'm so excited, because this means if any of my mice die, I can do a necropsy! I suppose its morbid, but I'm thrilled that I'll be able to get to know mice more... intimately.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been wanting a dissection kit myself, and a microscope and a kit for making slides.

We're just that kind of folk, you and I, who want to know....everything about the stuff in which we are interested.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds pretty cool to me.
Are they letting you do that *in* class?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Apparently they are requiring that to be done in class. Cool, huh?

I took an upper level biology course where we dissected a roundworm; I choose to lay out the nervous system. Good times!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

lol, in class we are going to be dissecting birds and such. I was just excited because I didn't realize there were kits for 8.50, otherwise I would have bought it a while ago now. At home is where I will be getting "hands on" time with any dead mice, what I'd like to get now is an old 9 x 13 cake pan, and a rubber mat (to set inside it) so I have a contained area with a cut-able backing.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I was given a set-It's so much fun! I think the best disection (AND THE SMELLIEST) I ever did was on a snake  Large Blood python<3


----------

